# hello



## dominik (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everybody.

My name is Dominik Sauper, I'm no freemason at this time but I am interested in becoming one. I am from Austria/europe and my mother tongue is german so please excuse some mistakes I may make with writting and grammatics.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Benton (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome! I know we have at least one German member on the boards, so you may find more kindred souls here than you might expect.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy your time. If you have any questions at all don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Huw (Sep 6, 2011)

Willkommen, Dominik.

Wie Sie vielleicht wissen, gibt es mehrere Organisationen in Ã–sterreich, die sich als Freimaurer behaupten. Die einzige, die allgemein als Vertretung berechtigten traditionellen Freimaurerei anerkannt wird, ist dies:


GroÃŸloge von Ã–sterreich 
1. Bez, Rauhensteing 3 
A- 1010 Wien 

Wenn Sie nicht wissen, ein bestehendes Mitglied zu fragen, um sie dann schreiben Sie an diese Adresse.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼ÃŸen,

Huw


----------



## JTM (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome, Huw 

And welcome to the boards, dominik.


----------



## Wayfarer (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome, Dominik!


----------

